
Texture Synthesis with Convolutional Neural Networks - daralthus
http://bethgelab.org/deeptextures/?utm_campaign=Artificial%2BIntelligence%2BWeekly&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Artificial_Intelligence_Weekly_23
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620229).

